# babetoo



## In the Kitchen (Jul 1, 2011)

Are my messages to babetoo being sent to the wrong area, Tech Support?

I click on the name and then scroll down to sen private email and then enter my message.  I apologize for the time and trouble I have caused.  Just always seems something not right with my messages.

However, I value her advice as she has been through what I am going through now and I appreciate that.

Thanks


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 2, 2011)

In the Kitchen said:


> Are my messages to babetoo being sent to the wrong area, Tech Support?
> 
> I click on the name and then scroll down to sen private email and then enter my message.  I apologize for the time and trouble I have caused.  Just always seems something not right with my messages.
> 
> ...



I don't have any way to see if she has read your PM's.  She may not be Online tonight and hasn't seen them.  I do know that she does receive PM's from other members or you would not see that option.

I'm sure she will contact you when she get the chance.

PrincessFiona60
Site Admin Team


----------

